# Có Chị Em Nào Xoá Xăm Chưa?



## lienkinh (6 Tháng năm 2015)

Em sắp lấy chồng mà ngày trước đi xăm ở cánh tay, nhà chồng không thích thế. Nên giờ em phải tìm chỗ xoá xăm uy tín chút mà đẹp nữa. Chị em có ai xoá chưa? chỉ giúp em với.


----------



## ThuyDung (6 Tháng năm 2015)

Trước giờ ai cũng thích xăm, sau khi xăm rồi lại hối hận. Bao nhiêu chuyện phát sinh ra nữa


----------



## bichtram (6 Tháng năm 2015)

Mình nghe nói xăm hình đã đau mà xóa thì càng đau hơn nữa đấy, thấy mấy ông anh họ, xăm hình cho to, giờ đi làm ăn phòng toàn mặc áo tay dài vì sợ lộ hình xăm công ty không thích đó


----------



## tuxinh (6 Tháng năm 2015)

ThuyDung đã viết:


> Trước giờ ai cũng thích xăm, sau khi xăm rồi lại hối hận. Bao nhiêu chuyện phát sinh ra nữa


Nói chung là tuỳ theo mỗi người ah. Có người tư tưởng thoáng thì vẫn xăm như thường. Riêng cá nhân mình thì lại không thích.


----------



## LyThin (7 Tháng năm 2015)

Giờ đàn ông xăm chủ íu để tránh đi nghĩa vụ thôi. Còn nữ xăm lại xăm to thì rất dở


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep (7 Tháng năm 2015)

Ý nghĩa gì ở đây khéo lại tưởng có ý nghĩa với thằng khác thì tiêu luôn


----------



## lienkinh (7 Tháng năm 2015)

Hôm bữa em về ra mắt nhà bạn trai, hôm sau thì bạn trai nói với em là gia đình muốn mình xóa hình xăm vì gia đình bạn trai là nhà giáo


----------



## quynhngoc (7 Tháng năm 2015)

Thế phải xoá thôi, nhà càng khó thì không nên để ấn tượng xấu. Mất công sau này làm dâu sẽ khó đó.


----------



## NetDepViet (7 Tháng năm 2015)

Xăm đã tốn, nghe nói xoá xăm còn tốn tiền nhiều gấp bội đó


----------



## metam (7 Tháng năm 2015)

Em muốn hỏi có loại mỹ phẩm nào tốt cho da nhờn ko các chị em?


----------



## quynhngoc (7 Tháng năm 2015)

NetDepViet đã viết:


> Xăm đã tốn, nghe nói xoá xăm còn tốn tiền nhiều gấp bội đó


Giá khoảng nhiêu ta?


----------



## ThuyDung (8 Tháng năm 2015)

Tuỳ vào mức độ to nhỏ của hình xăm mới có giá được nàng ạ.


----------



## bichtram (8 Tháng năm 2015)

lienkinh đã viết:


> Hôm bữa em về ra mắt nhà bạn trai, hôm sau thì bạn trai nói với em là gia đình muốn mình xóa hình xăm vì gia đình bạn trai là nhà giáo


Bây giờ xóa xăm thẩm mỹ cũng không đau đau, không tốn thời gian lại không để lại sẹo, bạn nên chọn nơi uy tín và chất lượng như thẩm mỹ Xuân Trường sử dụng Laser YAG là tiêu chuẩn vàng để xoá hình xăm, đã được FDA Hoa Kỳ chứng nhận an toàn và hiệu quả điều trị cao , tại tphcm có 3 chi nhánh ở q1, q3 đấy


----------



## tuxinh (8 Tháng năm 2015)

TM Xuân Trường này hay có nhiều công nghệ mới hiện đại ghê, thấy nhiều người làm ở đây cả người nổi tiếng nữa.


----------



## LyThin (8 Tháng năm 2015)

Làm có nhanh không nhỉ? chứ bình thường xăm 1 hình cũng tốn thời gian lắm rồi. Xoá chắc còn lâu hơn nhỉ?


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep (8 Tháng năm 2015)

Công nghệ laser thì làm lẹ mà, thấy làm tí xíu là xong thôi ah.


----------



## lienkinh (8 Tháng năm 2015)

Em cũng sợ đau lắm, hy vọng là không đau như lúc xăm


----------



## quynhngoc (8 Tháng năm 2015)

ThuyDung đã viết:


> Tuỳ vào mức độ to nhỏ của hình xăm mới có giá được nàng ạ.


Vậy cũng căng ha, chắc là tốn ko ít


----------



## NetDepViet (11 Tháng năm 2015)

Laser thì giờ người ta hay có máy thổi hơi mát vô luôn chỗ bắn laser để giảm nóng và đau, mình thấy làm vậy okie lắm.


----------



## metam (11 Tháng năm 2015)

bichtram đã viết:


> Bây giờ xóa xăm thẩm mỹ cũng không đau đau, không tốn thời gian lại không để lại sẹo, bạn nên chọn nơi uy tín và chất lượng như thẩm mỹ Xuân Trường sử dụng Laser YAG là tiêu chuẩn vàng để xoá hình xăm, đã được FDA Hoa Kỳ chứng nhận an toàn và hiệu quả điều trị cao , tại tphcm có 3 chi nhánh ở q1, q3 đấy


Công nghệ laser giờ áp dụng nhiều ghê, Mà ở TM Xuân Trường luôn có công nghệ mới nhất nhỉ, hiện đại ghê.


----------



## LyThin (11 Tháng năm 2015)

Giá cả hiện tại bao nhiêu ta? cho công nghệ laser xoá xăm này nè?


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep (11 Tháng năm 2015)

Thường nếu lớn thì phải xoá vài lần, mỗi lần tầm 2-3 triệu gì đó.


----------



## lienkinh (11 Tháng năm 2015)

SaiGonXinhDep đã viết:


> Thường nếu lớn thì phải xoá vài lần, mỗi lần tầm 2-3 triệu gì đó.


Phải vài lần mới hết ah  Em tưởng làm 1 lần là xong luôn chứ. Vậy lo quá, không biết phải làm sao đây. Sợ làm nhiều xấu.


----------



## tuxinh (11 Tháng năm 2015)

Nếu vết xăm nhỏ thì nhanh, vết lớn thì phải nhiều lần mới hết là đúng rồi


----------



## bichtram (11 Tháng năm 2015)

tuxinh đã viết:


> Nếu vết xăm nhỏ thì nhanh, vết lớn thì phải nhiều lần mới hết là đúng rồi


Tốt nhất cứ tới bác sỹ chuyên gia tư vấn trước cho đã nhé. Cũng có thể nhanh hơn nếu hình xăm đơn giản.


----------



## Rose_Mary (25 Tháng năm 2015)

Xăm đã đau mà muốn xóa nó đi thì đau gấp 10 lần cơ đấy, đã zax còn để lại thẹo nữa chứ. Mình cũng thích xăm cũng muốn xăm 1 hình nhỏ ở chân, nhưng nghĩ lại làm thế có lỗi với cha mẹ quá, nên thôi bỏ ý nghĩ đó luôn.


----------

